# Fin Rot



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Im not sure if this is the correct area or not, but i have a question conserning treating fin rot. I bought a proudct called Anti-fungus by applus(is says its for fin rot). On the bottle is says to remove all carbon from the filters until 48 hours after treatment. I have a filter that hangs on the tank and the only filter element in it has carbon in it(other than the bio wheels). So my question is even tho i will have the filter elements out should i still keep the filter running?
Im thinking the extra circulation will help somehow, but im not sure if it even matters.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It will be fine to leave the filter running without the filter element.


----------

